# Interest group forums > Food Industry Forum > [Question] Grilled Chicken

## AmithS

Not sure if this is the right place.  Does anyone know how fast food stores like Nandos & Mochachos grill there chicken.  Is it pre grilled or pre boiled or something to speed up order time?

----------


## AndyD

Lol, this is a business forum so it's probably the wrong place but I'm always game for a fast food question :-)

Nandos oven bake their artificially growth accelerated chicken first. They then hold it pre-cooked until it's ordered, at which time it goes on the grill and is flame grilled for a minute or two whilst being doused in an oil based basting sauce. Into the bag it goes and handed over to the customer at a healthy profit. Nandos used to just grill cook their chicken a while back but they changed the technique to using an oven to pre-cook.

KFC roll the hormone riddled bird bits in the colonels special sawdust and deep pressure fry their chicken in a 'broaster'. Under pressure it cooks quicker and absorbs more grease giving the impression of being juicier and hopefully taking your mind off the impending heart attack by decoying you with the grease rolling down your chin and onto your shirt or pants.

Mochacos I'm not too sure about.

----------

Citizen X (17-Apr-13), Dave A (18-Jun-10), daveob (15-Jun-10), roryf (22-Apr-13), wynn (17-Jun-10)

----------


## daveob

Thanks AndyD

Any other fast foods you would like to rip the arse out of while you're at it ?

I now have to cook one night extra per week.  You want to try Perfect Pizza, the Fish & Chip shop, Woolies Lasagne and their pies / sausage rolls and garlic bread next please ?

I really do need to lose some weight.

 :Smile:

----------

Dave A (18-Jun-10), wynn (17-Jun-10)

----------


## AndyD

> Thanks AndyD
> 
> Any other fast foods you would like to rip the arse out of while you're at it ?


You should have seen the first draft of that post....what you got to read was the watered down result of several minutes of re-editing to make it family/work friendly  :Smile:  .

----------

Debbiedle (18-Jun-10)

----------


## adrianh

So AndyD, shall I take it you prefer MacDonalds :-)

----------

Dave A (18-Jun-10), wynn (17-Jun-10)

----------


## Chrisjan B

> You should have seen the first draft of that post....what you got to read was the watered down result of several minutes of re-editing to make it family/work friendly  .


Give us the original version!

----------


## Dave A

:Rofl: 

Aah - It's lunchtime. Where should I get my cholesterol dose today?  :Hmmm:

----------


## Hermes14

> So AndyD, shall I take it you prefer MacDonalds :-)


A couple of years ago there was an article of Carte Blanche where where they were investigating  fast food shops regarding health issues.
In Macdonalds Krugersdorp the chef was caught on camera urinating on a hamburger before serving it to a customer.
Unfortunately the customer had already eaten the hamburger before they retrieved the footage.
You are more than welcome to eat Macdonalds if you want to.

----------


## Simimano

> A couple of years ago there was an article of Carte Blanche where where they were investigating  fast food shops regarding health issues.
> In Macdonalds Krugersdorp the chef was caught on camera urinating on a hamburger before serving it to a customer.
> Unfortunately the customer had already eaten the hamburger before they retrieved the footage.
> You are more than welcome to eat Macdonalds if you want to.


That is so disgusting! Who even does such a thing..I am really starting to lose faith in humanity.

----------


## Hermes14

> That is so disgusting! Who even does such a thing..I am really starting to lose faith in humanity.


Apparently the customer & the person serving him had an argument & because of that the chef urinated on his hamburger.
Since that day, when ever I see a Macdonald sign  it reminds me of that incident.

----------


## wynn

> Apparently the customer & the person serving him had an argument & because of that the chef urinated on his hamburger.
> Since that day, when ever I see a Macdonald sign  it reminds me of that incident.


You mean the two streams of urine emenating from the middle of the M?

----------


## Simimano

Where do I go now if I want a McFlurry.. :Yikes:

----------

